# Fishing with a jetter



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My 1st big catch of the day. 

David


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Another call. Now I'm catch wheel bearing fish at a car dealership.

David


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

More wheel bearing fish. This time with a little help from Bic Pen Company. No idea how this combination occurred.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My catch summary for the day. Plenty of fish in this pond. Unfortunately I need a vacuum to finish this job.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice work. What's the plan with the vacuum truck? Keep us posted


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Don't own a vacuum truck. Might try a heavy duty shop vac. There is still a lot of fish down the pipe. Rain was a problem today. We were jetting in a steady downpour, hopefully no rain on our return trip.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Ok, I run a jetter but I never catch anything. How is that jetter pulling objects out of the piper. Are you working on the downhill end of the pipe?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Those were all objects caught in a dumpster pad p-trap. Some of the items were pulled out by hand.

David


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Not sure if I have posted these before or not. Overflow on a children's pool clogged at local country club. I used the trap hose that came with my brute Jetter and the pistol grip. They just kind of floated to the surface one by one


----------

